# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for July 12, 2017


STAGECOACH boss Brian Souter is being pressed to give an assurance that buses in Caithness are being properly maintained after a vehicle was badly damaged by fire this week.  Far north MP Jamie Stone wants to know the cause of the outbreak involving the single-decker on an early evening service between Thurso and Wick.

A MAJOR project to inspire the next generation of designers by tapping into Scotland's unique heritage, is coming to Caithness.  A team from V & A Dundee is travelling around the country for the Scottish Design Relay, where, over the next eight months, young adults from six areas will study a design object with a connection to their community.

MARTIN Crouden has already saved the life of a stranger by donating one of his kidneys, two months ago.  Now he is preparing to run 26.2 miles to raise awareness for the need for organ donations and prove it is possible to leave a normal active life with just one kidney.

THE target to dual 80 miles of the A9 by 2025, connecting the north to the central belt, has been branded "fairy stories" by a senior councillor.  Highland Council convener Bill Lobban has criticised the work by Transport Scotland, so far as the first stretch nears completion after two years of construction.

AMERICAN couple Brandon Lebovitz NS and Rachel Matlin tied the knot at Ackergill Tower on June 25.  Like many before them they were attracted to the remote beauty of the surroundings and the splendour of the ancient castle.  What could be better for a romantic tryst?

THe Caithness branch of the University of the Third Age is gearing up for another new session.  Launched in 2011, the branch gives an opportunity for retired and semi-retired people, to meet and share learning on an informal self-help basis. Subjects are selected by the members themselves.

FARR High School's top performing pupils were acknowledged for their academic achievements at the final day assembly before going on their school holidays. 

DEFEAT does not come much more cruel than that suffered by Caithness in Saturday's inter-county in Kirkwall.  A roller-coaster of a game saw the short-handed visitors come from behind to draw level and look the more likely to clinch victory in regulation time.  They then forged in front soon after the second turnaround only to be pegged back and then, with the tie at the Pickaquoy Centre looking destined to go to a penalty shoot-out, to be sunk by a last-minute own goal.

----------

